

Update HN: GOLO, Added “Descriptions” Feature to Tasks, Comments? - softwareman

Hello Guys<p>Its about Golo (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getgolo.com), a simple project management app. If not interested in yet another project management app, you can stop reading here.<p>Why am I posting updates?<p>This is a way for me to keep myself motivated. I am trying to keep the app extremely minimal and hence I try to say to NO to most of the features coming to my mind unless its extremely critical and hence these posts will be less (if they annoy you ;)<p>So, I am trying to build this app while trying to manage 3 different teams (max team size is 3, total members across all teams is 6 excluding me). I am adding in GOLO what I am finding extremely necessary for me to manage these completely different teams.<p>But first let me talk about features I have excluded:<p>1) Assignment: In such a small co-located team, its hardly a question of knowing who is working on what. Hence no assignment of tasks to anyone and hence one less item on your screen.<p>2) Time: Assuming product companies only, when you know everyone is working to their potential, there is no point on keeping tabs on who is working on what &amp; for how long. Hence another thing out the window.<p>3) associating comments to individual names, almost the same logic (although people may differ on this one)<p>One thing which I added recently was to attach bits of information to a task. I call it description(s). Multiple of them. It can be ideas, discussion outcomes or anything text. It has been extremely helpful to me so I thought will share it with you guys. Check it out and let me know your thoughts.<p>Links to older posts:
=====================<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8986355<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9010978<p>PS: If you want to try it, I have created a project shared with the world: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getgolo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;d52182ec195ee772a6ef1692f2ee5445 (obviously you will have to register to try it, sorry about that!)
======
softwareman
[http://getgolo.com](http://getgolo.com)

[http://getgolo.com/projects/d52182ec195ee772a6ef1692f2ee5445](http://getgolo.com/projects/d52182ec195ee772a6ef1692f2ee5445)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8986355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8986355)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9010978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9010978)

